# Peppers



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

In the garden we are getting a TON of the yellow peppers, as a matter of fact some of them are starting to turn red so we hafta pick them soon. While the yellow peppers to doing very well, the green bell peppers haven't produced any for us yet. Is it just in our garden or are other people seeing this too?


----------



## henryboy32 (Feb 9, 2000)

My green peppers never got started from seeds. All of my other seeds in the garden germinated with no problem.


----------

